# The new IWC Top Gun Miramar



## usurp (May 6, 2009)

It'll have an in-house movement and 168-hour power reserve! Hopefully it will be priced right since I've been looking to get an IWC and this might be the one.

PW the Wristwatch Guide: SIHH 2012: preview IWC Top Gun Miramar


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks for posting. I think it's awesome. I don't like the outer red circle that much though.


----------



## watchhound (Apr 16, 2006)

I like the fact they appear to have lost the engraved Top Gun logo on the side of the case. I am not a Top Gun pilot and don't particular care to have my watch state this. I also wish they would lose the multiple date window. It serves no purpose and is too frequently done on too many watches these days.


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

48mm. Forget it I'll pass. Should be 42mm or 44mm.


----------



## usurp (May 6, 2009)

Cybotron said:


> 48mm. Forget it I'll pass. Should be 42mm or 44mm.


48?!?! You sure? Damn that's gonna be huge, no way I'm getting it. What's up with these watch makers? I was checking out the panerai 305 with an in house movement the other day and liking it until I found out it was 47mm. Can't these watchmakers make their movements small enough?


----------



## usurp (May 6, 2009)

watchhound said:


> I like the fact they appear to have lost the engraved Top Gun logo on the side of the case. I am not a Top Gun pilot and don't particular care to have my watch state this. I also wish they would lose the multiple date window. It serves no purpose and is too frequently done on too many watches these days.


Yeah that's why I hated the original Top Gun. Actually mostly hated it because of the plane on the seconds hand. i really love the JLC AMVOX5 but no way spending that much money on a watch that will be advertising Aston Martin on my hand all day long.

http://www.relojissimo.com/wp-conte...ger-LeCoultre-AMVOX5-World-Chronograph_02.jpg

You can see the Aston Martin logo over the JLC logo, it rotates in that spot. Only shot I found with the logo showing, its kinda like JLC is embarrassed about it since in majority of the shots I found the logo had rotated down and was hidden.


----------



## Jim123 (Oct 13, 2009)

I like this a lot. I hope they use the same bright lume as they do on the aquatimers. Good lume, inhouse chrono, fantastic power reserve. It has the makings of a great watch and if it is big, even better!! Its a shame as i think it will be out of my current budget for watches.


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

usurp said:


> 48?!?! You sure? Damn that's gonna be huge, no way I'm getting it. What's up with these watch makers? I was checking out the panerai 305 with an in house movement the other day and liking it until I found out it was 47mm. Can't these watchmakers make their movements small enough?


IWC Top Gun Miramar


----------



## usurp (May 6, 2009)

god damn it thats HUGE. Bigger than the already super sized 47mm pams!


----------



## Stonechild (Aug 21, 2009)

Very nice, I would choose the original model over this new one however.


----------



## evosam (Jan 2, 2012)

I don't think the Chrono is 48mm - the Big Pilot variation in the Miramar line is 48mm. I suspect that this chrono is going to be 46mm like the current TG version

-Sam


----------



## mattjmcd (Oct 2, 2010)

Top Gun+ Miramar? 

Uhhh... oops! IIRC NFWS is in Nevada now. Correction welcome. Am I mistaken on that?


----------



## HR F1 (Dec 14, 2006)

mattjmcd said:


> Top Gun+ Miramar?
> 
> Uhhh... oops! IIRC NFWS is in Nevada now. Correction welcome. Am I mistaken on that?


According to the press release, the "Miramar" name is paying tribute to the birthplace of the school, despite it not being located there any longer.

With regards to the size, I think evosam is correct in that the 48mm is referring to the Big Pilot Miramar and this Top Gun Miramar is more likely going to be in the 46mm range. Still big, but perhaps not as big as many are thinking.


----------



## SJX (Sep 16, 2007)

HR F1 said:


> With regards to the size, I think evosam is correct in that the 48mm is referring to the Big Pilot Miramar and this Top Gun Miramar is more likely going to be in the 46mm range. Still big, but perhaps not as big as many are thinking.


The ceramic Miramar chronograph is going to be 48 mm, like the Big Pilot, based on what I know. Interestingly from the stock photos the ceramic case looks glossy, rather than matte as is the case for the previous ceramic models.

The rest of the line-up is quite large as well, the new Mark XVII is 41 mm for instance. More info on the 2012 pilot's watches can be seen on my blog too.


----------



## neil1970 (Sep 8, 2009)

Big, ugly and a bit of a disapointment imo. I hope the other new models even this out.


----------



## TeutonicCarFan (Mar 21, 2011)

Looks like the new pilot chrono is going to be 43mm, glad I got my 42mm last year.


----------



## Nono01 (Dec 20, 2007)

SJX said:


> The ceramic Miramar chronograph is going to be 48 mm, like the Big Pilot, based on what I know


On official IWC page (IWC Schaffhausen | Fine Timepieces From Switzerland | News and Events | 2012: the year of the high-flyers) there is noting about diameter of Chronograph Miramar. Only on Big Pilot witch is 48mm.


----------



## ReXTless (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm going to be very upset if the new Mark XVII has the three-day date window. WTH? Why? Why? Why? o|


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

A quote from IWC web page update 3th January:
_"The most conspicuous change compared to their predecessors - with the exception of the Big Pilot's Watch - is the vertical triple date display at "3 o'clock", whose form underscores the cockpit-style design more emphatically."_

I don't like it either... :-(



ReXTless said:


> I'm going to be very upset if the new Mark XVII has the three-day date window. WTH? Why? Why? Why? o|


----------



## ReXTless (Mar 18, 2010)

Fantasio said:


> A quote from IWC web page update 3th January:
> _"The most conspicuous change compared to their predecessors - with the exception of the Big Pilot's Watch - is the vertical triple date display at "3 o'clock", whose form underscores the cockpit-style design more emphatically."_
> 
> I don't like it either... :-(


The triple date window gets a triple "F" in my book. F! F! F!

I've been waiting a long time for the size to become a tad larger. Now its here, but with it this horrible defacement of an otherwise supremely legible dial. I know, a bit dramatic, but I'm really bummed.


----------



## Caruso (Sep 25, 2010)

I like it


----------



## SJX (Sep 16, 2007)

The press release wasn't clear so I checked with IWC. And the new Miramar chrono is indeed 48 mm, just like the Big Pilot.



Nono01 said:


> On official IWC page (IWC Schaffhausen | Fine Timepieces From Switzerland | News and Events | 2012: the year of the high-flyers) there is noting about diameter of Chronograph Miramar. Only on Big Pilot witch is 48mm.


----------



## rsl (Sep 7, 2007)

I love the IWC brand and find their marketing and new website to be pretty clear and consistent...but that's the worst press release going around. unintelligible information and confusing product information.

a lesson in how not to do PR or generate excitement for a new launch.

and what's with a 48mm watch? i'll reserve judgement on the other models, a range that I can safely say most people have been waiting many years for. let's hope it's more inspiring that the grey/green/brown monster on display here.


----------



## ivanlt (Oct 25, 2008)

ReXTless said:


> I'm going to be very upset if the new Mark XVII has the three-day date window. WTH? Why? Why? Why? o|


I also do not like the three-day date window. And, worst of all, it is going to be a common feature in the series.

From IWC official press release:

_"The most conspicuous change compared to their predecessors - with the exception of the Big Pilot's Watch - is the vertical triple date display at "3 o'clock", whose form underscores the cockpit-style design more emphatically."_

I can't imagine a new Mark XVI or a new Pilot Chronograph with a three-day date window.
HUGE THUMBS DOWN!


----------



## n_wildgirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I prefer the original Top Gun.


----------



## LFCRules (Feb 8, 2009)

ivanlt said:


> I also do not like the three-day date window. And, worst of all, it is going to be a common feature in the series.
> 
> From IWC official press release:
> 
> ...


Gotta agree, 3 date window always put me off the Top Guns. One of my dream watches is the Spitfire Double Chrono, which is a stunning watch in person, but if they added a three date window it would definately put it off a future purchase list.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

At 48mm, the new Top Gun will be huge! I can't wait to see the rest of the new Pilot watches though.


----------



## Ion26 (Dec 29, 2011)

How much should we expect to pay for this watch?


----------



## HR F1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Ion26 said:


> How much should we expect to pay for this watch?


SIHH is only a couple of weeks away; pricing should be announced then.


----------



## triplekia (Dec 11, 2010)

My guess the price would be north of $10K


----------



## HR F1 (Dec 14, 2006)

SJX said:


> The press release wasn't clear so I checked with IWC. And the new Miramar chrono is indeed 48 mm, just like the Big Pilot.


Over in a thread on IWC website's forum, the moderator has confirmed that the Miramar chrono is 46mm and the 48mm size was pertaining to only the BP Miramar.


----------



## ReXTless (Mar 18, 2010)

Has anyone else read that the Mark XVII will house a Sellita-based movement, instead of ETA? While I realize the movements are basically functional equivalents, it "seems" like a step backward. Especially so, if the new model comes with a price increase.


----------



## SJX (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks, I double checked and you're right.



HR F1 said:


> Over in a thread on IWC website's forum, the moderator has confirmed that the Miramar chrono is 46mm and the 48mm size was pertaining to only the BP Miramar.


----------



## MickyD (Dec 3, 2008)

the full resolution pictures aren't there, but looks like someone has broken embargo...

IWC 2012 - Année des Aviateurs : Prix neufs montres et bijoux : Agent officiel : Horloger-paris.com


----------



## triplekia (Dec 11, 2010)

€16,100? I'm not sure if I would choose this piece over AP ROC.


----------



## evosam (Jan 2, 2012)

If this is indeed the line-up, I've got to say I'm a little disappointed. I'll wait to see the hi-rez picts, but at least from the grid line-up, it just seems like a basic material change for the BPs. To be honest, I've never been a super big fan of the red airplane on the seconds hand and translating that over to the ceramic BP didn't help. What I would have really wished for is a ceramic BP with the 5002 dial, blacked out date wheel, the current movement and a DLC crown. I think it looks funny with the traditional silver crown on the black watch.
The other pilot I had high hopes for was the one with the digital perpetual date and chrono. At least from the site, it's seems only available in gold with the spitfire dial which is highly disappointing.

Anyone else feel a little let down or do others think this is the best lineup ever?

-Sam


----------



## Ion26 (Dec 29, 2011)

Any prices announced for this- Thank God its 46mm not 48mm

IWC Schaffhausen | Fine Timepieces From Switzerland | Collection | Pilot


----------



## penang1974 (Mar 8, 2013)

So happened I was in the neighbourhod so I dropped by the IWC boutique to check it out. It is definitely a 46 mm watch, looks great on the wrist, indeed it looks and feels smaller than a 46mm size would suggest, perhaps because of lightweight materials in use. No discount, I feel it is pricey, and at this price level, there are some good choices out there. Another worry is the resale value should one decide to flip it later.
Biggest draw is that it looks trendy and special, and has the IWC brand on it. Best guess is that there isn't a big market for this model, but still the market is sufficient to absrb the limited production


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

48mm huge! More like a rapper's watch size... But it is still very attractive... I like!


----------

